# Fish Report 12/29/02 E. Central FL.



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Mosquito Lagoon: In wind protected areas, anglers are finding plenty of seatrout, ladyfish and jack crevalle over flats from 2 to 4 feet of water. Anglers are reminded that all trout must be released unharmed as the season is closed. 

Port Canaveral: Bluefish and Spanish mackerel are the best bet in the port right now, especially near the mouth or around schools of baitfish when present. Small spoons and jigs or Sea Sharks will work for both species. 

Indian, Banana rivers: Anglers will need to look for protection in area canals, along leeward sides of spoil islands and other locations sheltered from strong northern winds to find decent catches. Sheepshead, black drum and mangrove snapper will be the best bet around stuctures such as dock pilings and mangrove shorelines. 

Offshore: Strong northerly winds will blow out the Atlantic today. 

Surf: Rough conditions can be expected as winds to 25 mph are forecast for today. 

Sebastian Inlet: Bluefish, Spanish mackerel, jack crevalle and ladyfish are likely to be roaming in and around the inlet, where they will hit spoons, jigs, plugs and cut baits. Use small lures for the mackerel.

Temp at 6:30 AM 37 Degrees

I think i will wait till after lunch to
wet the lines.
Expected high this PM 70 degrees.

Tight Lines 

Kozlow


----------

